# Snow White



## RWJ (Jun 9, 2010)

*Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs*

One day in Bavaria, the seven dwarfs went off to work in the salt mine, while Snow White stayed at home as usual to cook their lunch.  However, when she went to the mine to deliver their lunches, she found there had been a cave-in, and there was no sign of the dwarfs. 
Tearfully, Snow White shouted down the mine shaft: 'Hello - is anyone there.  Can you hear me, Bashful, Doc, Dopey, Happy, Grumpy or Sneezy?' (She knew it would be no good calling Sleepy.)
Then a voice floated up from the bowels of the mine: 'Germany will win the 2010 World Cup'. ' Thank God!' said Snow White, 'at least Dopey's still alive!'


----------



## Caroline (Jun 9, 2010)

Snow white used to think 7 Up was a fizzy drink....


----------

